# Pushkin's platelets ITP



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

Manxcat how is Puskin's platelets with the AZE? You haven't updated us in a while.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Thanks for asking, Feelingdoc!

I am immensely frustrated at the moment because he still is not on AZE! Due to an apparent manufacturing problem the only strength they can get them in is 50mg tablets which are film coated to help stop them being absorbed in the stomach, but rather in the small intestine. 

Anyway, for his size we would have to cut the tablets into quarters... which would firstly be incredibly fiddly and also mean that two sides of the quarter would have no coating on (think a slice of pie with crust only around one edge!) so they would likely be absorbed in the stomach, which could lead to other problems... *sigh*...

He had a blood test done on Wednesday to see how he's doing just on the pred and Atopica (which he was on during the "stone crisis"), so I'm hoping to get the results tomorrow and I will then have to have a serious discussion with the vet to see where we are going. Not really overly hopeful as the levels were so low on this before.

To be honest, he's such a love but his hair is getting thinner, he still doesn't play for more than two minutes and his whole _raison d'etre _is hunting for things to eat - obsessively. He's good on walks so gets plenty, and seems happy to snuggle a lot of the time but if he's in the garden he's always after stones, soil, whatever, and totally oblivious to me trying to train him to leave stuff, so has to have his muzzle on - and with that he cannot play really and will just sit there... But I don't know how much longer this can continue anyway as he cannot stay at this level of prednisolone much longer.

Sorry to sound so despairing...! It is having a huge impact on all of us, including Pippin, and is just going on and on... BUT we might get good news tomorrow (or whenever the results come back from the UK) so trying to be positive!


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

We'll keep our fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Awww...I'm so sorry. This is so frustrating. He will just have to keep wearing that muzzle and get use to it. I will be sending positive vibes your way that he won't need to keep on this prednisone. It really is a double edged sword, isn't it. (((hugs)))


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh I'm so sorry...the AZE certainly has helped my girl (a lot) I know what you mean by having to cut them. We started on a dosage of 75mg per day - needing to cut one in half every other day...she did vomit some and have some other stomach issues on stomach meds. but the platelet count improved rapidly. If he is still really low..I'd coat them with peanut butter and try the quarter...worth doing...I think.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

So sorry for Pushkin................hope the news gets better! Meanwhile, he's still in my hopes & prayers!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Feelingdoc said:


> Oh I'm so sorry...the AZE certainly has helped my girl (a lot) I know what you mean by having to cut them. We started on a dosage of 75mg per day - needing to cut one in half every other day...she did vomit some and have some other stomach issues on stomach meds. but the platelet count improved rapidly. If he is still really low..I'd coat them with peanut butter and try the quarter...worth doing...I think.


Yeah, good idea. TBH I am pretty open to trying them anyway, even with the risk of stomach problems. I take 150mg of them daily and if I take them mid-meal I don't get any problems... so I figure if they're buried in something they might pass into the gut before they can do him too much damage.

Getting to the stage where we've got to try something new and the whole thing is one big risk so... let's see


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

The prednisone life is awful..I almost couldn't deal with it...her mood and the side effects are just too much. Noel has been able to get off pred and stay on the AZE She is much better...


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Yeah I was looking at some photos of when we first got him and he was sooooo happy, playing, ears perked up, just a joy. He's still fairly happy I think but nothing like he was which I find so heartbreaking.

Anyway, I will post when I have the results!


----------



## GeriDe (Mar 2, 2014)

So sorry to read the health woes of Puskin, I know first-hand how frightening and frustrating it can be. Hang in there.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

GeriDe said:


> So sorry to read the health woes of Puskin, I know first-hand how frightening and frustrating it can be. Hang in there.


Thanks - it's an eight-month-and-counting saga...!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

*Good News!*

Just got the platelet count and it is up to 179K !!! Unbelievable as it was down to about 29 a month ago...!!!

Going to see his regular vet Friday evening to discuss the next step, but this is a big relief! Hopefully it means last month was a blip due to him being so ill, fingers crossed, grabbing at straws and all that... :biggrin:


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

WOW! Way to go...so happy to hear!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

:cheers2::cheers2::cheers2::cheers2::cheers2::cheers2::cheers2::cheers2::cheers2::cheers2:


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

*And down again :-((*

Got this month's results today and Pushkin's platelets have dropped from 179k to 127k....

But on the upside the vet has managed to import some 25mg Azathioprine tablets so he starts those in a couple of days. Half a tablet daily then another test in a month. Still on prednisolone and Atopica too so he's going to be rattling with all the pills!

Liver and everything else is holding up well though, but he's just had a worming tablet so I thought I'd start the AZE when that has passed through. 

He's still happy in himself in his own dim little world, bless him, so we will keep persevering to try and get him stabilised. 

Keep those healing thoughts coming please! Thanks x x x


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

manxcat, glad to hear prospects continue to look good.

do you think pushkin's mental faculties are being affected by the medication?


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Thanks patk,

Not sure if it's the meds affecting him or his previous life to be honest. His previous owner said he'd had meningitis (although the vets can't find any record of that) and I'm not to sure if he was knocked about. His old household had drugs and alcohol around...

We'd not really had him long enough to gauge his abilities before we found out how sick he was, but as his favourite thing (after eating of course) is having his chest stroked while cuddled into you we aren't too worried about his lack of brain cells 

He probably seems worse because Pippin is so darned clever too. But training him is a nightmare as if you've got a treat he will just completely focus on that rather than what he's doing - and the food obsession is definitely tied up with the prednisolone.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Poor fella. It sounds like he went through the ringer in his previous life. He's one very lucky dog to have such a great home with you, someone who does everything possible for his well being. He's got to be so happy and it sounds like things are at least being managed somewhat and hopefully will improve still. I'll be crossing my fingers for him. And you. This has got to have been a lot of stress and worry and it seems to go on and on. Will keep him and you in my thoughts.


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

The Azathioprine has such few side effects - we have been able to take Noel off the Pred. completely. She has dropped to her normal weight and isn't that peeing eating machine. AND holding her platelets. She only takes (50) the Azathioprine every 3 days. Platelets stay between 200-250. SO hopefully your little guy will do as well. I know there aren't any thing that is exactly the same with this disease but I'm feeling confident the Azathioprine will work well. One side effect is that her hair is really thin. Keep us posted.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

You don't have to be smart if you are sweet and cuddled. Hugs to Pushkin!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Beaches said:


> You don't have to be smart if you are sweet and cuddled. Hugs to Pushkin!


That's true! Our little Boston is #54 on the intelligence list but she's just a dumb little love. Here's hoping the platelets continue to rise...that first month was a HUGE improvement! Wow


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Feelingdoc said:


> The Azathioprine has such few side effects - we have been able to take Noel off the Pred. completely. She has dropped to her normal weight and isn't that peeing eating machine. AND holding her platelets. She only takes (50) the Azathioprine every 3 days. Platelets stay between 200-250. SO hopefully your little guy will do as well. I know there aren't any thing that is exactly the same with this disease but I'm feeling confident the Azathioprine will work well. One side effect is that her hair is really thin. Keep us posted.


Thanks Feelingdoc, your saga with Noel keeps giving me hope that the AZE will hopefully do the trick. His hair is thin now particularly on his body, but bald dogs I can cope with! :biggrin:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am glad that things seem to be stabilizing with the new meds. Both Pushkin and Noel are in my thoughts.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

So sorry Manxcat to hear about Pushkin. I sure hope he is starting to feel better soon. 
Sending Poodle vibes.
Feel better Pushkin


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

I am glad to hear that Pushkin is going to get his new meds ! I hope it will work well on him. Please give that sweet little guy a hug for me.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Hoping the new meds do the job and Pushkin reaps their benefits. You guys are in my hopes and prayers!


----------

